# A little modeling from yours truly



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Just wanted to share Troubles life in times. This will be where I share all or most of my photos of him so stay tuned! 

He got a new halter and lead for Christmas and I think he looks absolutely peachy in it!


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

It looks so cold up there! lol 

Very handsome horse. I think that tone of blue on brown looks great, nice present.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

jgnmoose said:


> It looks so cold up there! lol
> 
> Very handsome horse. I think that tone of blue on brown looks great, nice present.


It's -24*C right now! 

And thank you! Maybe one out of ten pictures I take he actually looks like a horse, not a moose :lol: he's not photogenic at ALL! The halter is actually chocolate brown and blue, but the brown matches his coat so well it's perfect! I'm working on gathering a tack set in blue, which is his colour.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

He is cute. Pretty scar free from all his boo boos ! Hope he stays safe and sound !


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

stevenson said:


> He is cute. Pretty scar free from all his boo boos ! Hope he stays safe and sound !


Yes not a mark on him! I think the concussive force that made his nose bleed must have traveled through to the inside of his nose. Took me a long time to clean the blood out of his white though! Especially in the cold. I always heard that people don't like white horses because a drop of blood looks like an ounce, and now I know why!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

He is growing up nice! Very stout and strong. I'm sure he will be even more handsome when he's full grown.

Is he still a stud or been gelded yet? I'm curious.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

horseluvr2524 said:


> He is growing up nice! Very stout and strong. I'm sure he will be even more handsome when he's full grown.
> 
> Is he still a stud or been gelded yet? I'm curious.


He was gelded a month or so ago, and now I'm starting to regret it, as i would like to have gotten one foal from him before he was snipped!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Definitely a great colour for Trouble! 

Don't you hate all the snow/rain/cold/snow/rain/cold we've been getting? I got hubby to clear out the paddock today just so I could ride in there and there was a snowdrift as high as Kodak's back! It's way too early for this much snow. I liked last winter much better. It actually looks like we have a little more snow than you (I'm in Burtts Corner). I drove to Moncton a couple of days ago and they hardly had any. I think we got it all in snow here, rather than snow followed by rain. Can't do much trail riding in this


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> Definitely a great colour for Trouble!
> 
> Don't you hate all the snow/rain/cold/snow/rain/cold we've been getting? I got hubby to clear out the paddock today just so I could ride in there and there was a snowdrift as high as Kodak's back! It's way too early for this much snow. I liked last winter much better. It actually looks like we have a little more snow than you (I'm in Burtts Corner). I drove to Moncton a couple of days ago and they hardly had any. I think we got it all in snow here, rather than snow followed by rain. Can't do much trail riding in this


Hey, we're fifteen minutes from burtts corner!! There's a LOT of drifted snow around the pasture, most of the yard is drifted eight feet high and bare in spots because of the darn wind. Down where my father lives there's spots of ground everywhere and it's only two hours away!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

WhattaTroublemaker said:


> Hey, we're fifteen minutes from burtts corner!! There's a LOT of drifted snow around the pasture, most of the yard is drifted eight feet high and bare in spots because of the darn wind. Down where my father lives there's spots of ground everywhere and it's only two hours away!


I didn't know you were so close! Yes, that last storm was windy. 

Woke up this morning to another 15 cm or so. Had to shovel the path to my manure pile, AGAIN. I spread the hay all over the paddock since it isn't windy so the horses can hopefully stomp down the snow a little. I hear Tuesday night is going to bring another mess of snow, freezing rain, then rain. UGH.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a handsome boy


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow it does look cold. Trouble looks so cute. I love the color on him.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

A throwback to Troubles first birthday, oh how he's grown! We've come so far, it amazes me every day. If I can get the riding part down pat, I think I found my niche in colt starting. Something about moulding that pliable mind into a good, solid citizen, teaching them how to be partners with humans, watching them blossom, it's an amazing feeling.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

One of my favorite photos of us in the back yard.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

His big second birthday!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Another one of my favourites, when I graduated he was right by my side.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Troubles number one favorite person is my two year old cousin. He adores her, and adores all young children. He would hear her in the car and coming running, whinnying all the way. Every time she saw me she would want to see pictures of him. She was more comfortable on his back than on the ground. 

We had company one day, and they had their eight month old little girl in her car seat. We were standing by the fence talking about the horses when she started to cry. Trouble walks over to the fence, stretches his neck way out and starts making this low nickering noise in his chest. Our company picked the car seat up to show him and he was acting just like a mare with a foal. I've never witnessed anything like it. 
Ps. Ignore his get up. I was experimenting with a bunch of tack(and failing)


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Ugh I miss summer but the flies are so horrible!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Last winter, I finally started "warming up" to the snow (pun pun) this year I despise it again, four feet is way too much.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Yay more winter!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Another one from his big two! 
It's a tradition now for me to get professional photos done on his birthday every year. This year money was tight so I did them myself, and the pictures are lacking my pretty face :lol: oh well!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

This isn't Trouble, but this was by far one of the most amazing days I've ever had with horses. We were having a Canada day parade in the village, and I opted to take the pony for my sister to ride. 
We loaded the pony in the back of the half ton, I sat with the lead rope and I've never seen that little pony so happy. 
Simon was my childhood pony. I got him when I was four, a pity case my father brought home. He was only a year old, near death. We fed him and cared for him until one day my father threw me on and gave me the reins. That pony taught me everything I know today. He was a bag of tricks. Threw me off four times a day, but we would go everywhere together, so I wasn't too surprised when he hopped right on the truck! 

He had his head in the wind and was whinnying at people on the street. He was a saint in the parade and we painted him up nice!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

My big boy on his third birthday!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

His birthday was in October, so these are about a month early. His actual birthday photos are still in storage waiting for post processing.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^He's grown up to be so handsome!
Thanks for sharing! <3


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is sucha model!  Soooo cute!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks like you have loads of fun with him, I love that!


----------

